# (NEW TEST P.2) Blue dye tests - evap line or positive? Advice so greatly appreciated!



## HaileysMommy1

I am WTT, but please let me know if I'm supposed to be asking testing questions in a different forum!

Okay so, I don't know if this question has been posted yet, I'm still really new at this site, but I guess I'll go ahead and ask because it's been bothering me all day!

My period was supposed to start last Saturday, 7 days ago, and still no sign. I've been taking numerous HPTs in hopes of figuring out why I'm so late, and because I've heard that sometimes women don't get a positive until several weeks after their expected period?? All have been negative.

Anyway, I took one this morning with FMU with the blue dye tests. A thick vertical line showed up probably 30 seconds after peeing on the stick, however, it was VERY faint, but it was definitely there. Then about an hour later, it turned from a thick faint blue line, to a very thin dark blue line. 

I took another one about an hour later and it was negative, and then bought the pink dye tests and took that one 5 hours later and still negative. I've heard of blue dye tests being notorious for evaporation lines, but this line showed up very fast.

I just don't know what to think of it! I'm going to take another pink dye test tomorrow with FMU, but I just wanted to see if any of you have experienced the same thing or know anything about what may be going on? Could I really be pregnant from what I described?

It's hard to talk about this stuff with my friends because they're all in college with no kids or even thoughts about marriage or their future. I'm the only oddball with a 3-year-old. So any advice would be helpful! Thanks so much guys!!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahfh

You will probably get more answers over in the pregnancy test gallery area, the ladies over there seem to know all about the different brands and what is evap and what is BFP.

Hope you get the answer you are looking for :)


----------



## zoomlentil

Blue dye tests are notorious for evaps, but without a photo it's hard to tell. Go post a pic in the pee stick gallery and see if you can get an opinion there. :)

Best of luck! You never know, it may be an evap or your hcg levels just haven't picked up yet. Some women don't test positive for a while. If AF is still a no show, a qualitative blood test may be in order?


----------



## HaileysMommy1

I had a blood test done on Wednesday and it came back negative, but so had all my HPTs so I honestly stopped worrying too much about my late period. But then the research company that I get my birth control from told me they wanted me to take two more tests, one this morning and one tomorrow morning, before starting my next pill pack. So I took one this morning, and here I am. They want me to come in for a blood test on Monday so I'll probably be completely sure I'm not pregnant if tomorrow and Sunday's tests are negative and so is the blood test on Monday. 

Thanks for letting me know about the testing forum, I've posted on there now! But just in case any of you ladies on this one still want to help, I've attached two pictures of the same test. But I think in the second one you can tell how the line is faintly wider and not so thin. Before that, it wasn't as faint and it was wider, but now it's faded completely to only one thin line. And it's darker blue now, and not so gray-looking.

Thanks again girls!
 



Attached Files:







P1020153 (cropped).jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 41









P1020169 (cropped).jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Gunnhilde

I had lines like that when I was TTC in May. They ended up being a false positive or evap lines. I drove myself nuts with it!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Really? Did they show up even before the allotted time was up?


----------



## Gunnhilde

HaileysMommy1 said:


> Really? Did they show up even before the allotted time was up?

Yes. Those blue tests are awful. If your period is 7 days late...I'd spring for a digital just to avoid an error. The clearblue digitals definitely said negative for me.


----------



## puppymom

That is tough - I'd say test again with a pink dye or a digital in the AM. Keep us posted!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Ugh, I hate those blue dye tests! They get your hopes up. I tested again just now with a FRER pink dye test with FMU and I could swear I see something extreeemelyyy faint, slightly pink. I tried taking a million pictures and couldn't get one to where you can see the second line. But OH couldn't see it at all and thinks I'm just seeing what I _want to see. I'm so mad at myself for not buying digital! Now I have to wait an entire day to test again tomorrow morning! Hate this waiting game, especially since I've never been so convinced that I was pregnant before. If it is positive, I can't wait to prove everyone wrong who thought I was crazy! (OH, his sister, doctors)_


----------



## puppymom

It is also possible that you ovulated later than you think you did, hence no AF yet and no positive pregnancy test yet (you might not be as late as you think you are). Unless you are charting, you won't know that for sure. Test again in the AM with a digi (although they tend not to be as sensitive, but it's worth it to try).


----------



## HaileysMommy1

That's true, I have absolutely no idea when I ovulated. I wish I knew my body as well as everyone else seems to know theirs! I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow morning. I'm starting to want this so bad it's crazy. Guess we'll see!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

So this is my test from this morning SMU. AF was due 9 days ago. The line came up before the 10 minute mark but was very faint at first and has slowly gotten darker. What do you think??? ANOTHER evap? 

Thanks ladies!
 



Attached Files:







P1020274 (cropped).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 42


----------



## puppymom

Hmm, I'm not good with these! What type of test was it?


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Me neither! It was Clear Blue Plus. The line looks more blue in person. If it is an evap I think it's ridiculous that I've gotten 2 within a couple days of each other!


----------



## puppymom

I don't know if I'm looking at it properly - is it a thin blue line, because that's what it seems I am seeing! I thought any line was positive, regardless of thickness?


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Yep it's the thin blue line almost in the middle of the - ! I used to think any line was a positive also, but now that I've seen so many people say that they got evaps on blue dye and got their hopes up it's making me second guess myself..


----------



## Babee_Bugs

blue dye tests are awful!... there awful, because there will come up with 2 lines well within the time frame, in the right position and still mean there negitive.

you are best to stick with pink dye tests, like the first response early result, those tests are very sensitive! and will pick very low levels of HCG. its pointless wasting money on a digital at this point when you have negitive frers.

its very possible that you havent actually ovulated yet, your body will keep trying if it does fail when it was suppose to ovulate. then once your luteal phase plays out your AF will arrive. but its hard to know any of this, unless you have been using ovulation tests, temping and checking your body signs. it took me a long time to realise what to look out with regards to ovulation, and ive used loads of ovulation tests and ive charted my temps for about a year now, to get a good jist on when i actually do ovulate.

if you can remember most of your cycle lengths, jot them down and keep a record of them... find out the average cycle length and then this may help with determining when your period should be due.

most woman will find that 10days after ovulation will get a positive pregnancy test, for some this is like 4 days before there period was due. there is cases where it can be later.

which blood test did you have done exactly, was it a yes or no answer for pregnancy or was it how much HCG you had in your body as in a number?



i hope some of this info may be able to help you x


----------



## HaileysMommy1

So they can come up within the allotted time period?? That is so unfair!!

I'll be taking a FRER on Thursday and see what that one looks like (I'm finally waiting 3 days instead of 1, trying to be good!)

The only problem with my cycle and figuring out ovulation is that I am currently on BCPs. The month following my last period (June 30) I was nauseas and throwing up for two weeks, so I didn't take my pills during most of that time because they make me even more nauseas. I had no idea that missing 2 weeks worth of pills could actually throw off my cycle this much. And I have no idea when I ovulated because I'm on BCPs. So it's hard to tell when the best time to test is, or if I'm missing my period just because I essentially "went off" BCPs. 

After finding out that pills can mess up your body's nautral cycle so much to where you may not have periods for 6-12 months after coming off of them, I think I've decided I'd like to take a more natural route to preventing pregnancy (although I would absolutely LOVE another LO now, financial situations are keeping us from TTC). Is temping and charting a pretty effective route, or is that only for people who are TTC? (We can't use condoms because I have a condition called Vulvodynia).

I do remember my cycle lengths, though. I have an app on my phone called P Tracker and I tell it when I start and when I end my period, and it keeps track of all of my cycles by calendar. It also predicts when my next period should begin. It's spot on every time, and my cycle lengths have been from 27-30 days every month. Today will be CD38 for this month. Never gone past 30 before. 

I'm not exactly sure which blood test they did this morning, I didn't even know there was more than one. I hope it tells how much hCG I have! Is any number over 0 considered positive?


----------



## mom2pne

GL with testing! I used blue dye tests with my twins and they were right for me. Now I use FRER's


----------



## LockandKey

I took a test that looked like that, and I was indeed pregnant with DD! Just to be sure, maybe you could schedule an appointment with your doctor for a blood test


----------



## HaileysMommy1

mom2pne - That's good to hear! I've only heard dreadful stories about blue dye tests so I'm glad at least some people have some luck with them!

LockandKey - Really?? Which picture did it look like, the first one or second one I posted? I just had a blood test done yesterday, just waiting until tomorrow for the results!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Maybe try a digital one with ur first pee of the morning...this way you should know with some certainity. Although from what u described i used a clear blue blue one before and it showed up real quick but very feint...but i believe it states not to read the results after 10min as it gives false readings i then did a digital the following morning and said i was 4+ weeks preg.

Good luck.edt- i was also on pill...so i know it pretty much impossible myself to work out cycle length/ovulation.


----------



## LockandKey

mine looked more like the 2nd image, I took a pink dye test though, it had the dark line across, and then a thin, faint pink line down the middle. It told me in the instructions that even a faint line would still be considered a positive, so I took that as the ok, plus the blood test I got from my doc


----------



## mom2pne

GL tomorrow!


----------



## DSemcho

Get a first response test - they have the red ink... Or go to Amazon.com and invest on the wondfo stick pregnancy tests, they are extremely sensitive.


----------



## puppymom

Any news?


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Well, the blood test was negative but I think it was qualitative, not quantitative. And I took a FRER Saturday morning and it was definitely a negative. And after that I was finally starting to come to terms with the fact that I'm just missing a period for no good reason, until I saw a gastro specialist on Wednesday for all my symptoms. He said that he didn't want to make any major decisions yet because he didn't feel 100% confident that I'm not pregnant, despite all the negative tests. He said that he's had women come in complaining of stomach problems but had negative pregnancy tests, and then found out they actually were pregnant when he gave them an xray. So now I don't know what to think! I'm going to see my gyno on Wednesday and since I'll be 18 days late I think I'm going to ask her if I can have an ultrasound so I can finally have some peace of mind! Do you think she'll give it to me??


----------



## LockandKey

I definitely think she should, at least to find out why your period is MIA


----------



## puppymom

HaileysMommy1 - I was going to suggest an ultrasound as well. Your gyno might want to do one anyway to see if there's something up with your ovaries/tubes. My period went MIA as well, and it turns out I have PCOS. It has been much longer than 18 day, however!


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Thanks guys so much for the responses, I really do appreciate it! I really hope she'll give it to me, I'm just wondering if she'll think it's urgent enough since I only missed 1 period, aaand I missed quite a few birth control pills last month, so I'm worried she might just brush it off as me messing my cycle up with the pills. But i seriously _feel_ pregnant, it's the weirdest thing. I have to unbutton my pants now almost every time I sit down because I'm so bloated all the time, and it hurts to suck in my stomach now. And my boobs seem to be getting larger, especially my areolas. I just want to KNOW if it's all in my head or not, espcially because I am supposed to have xrays of my back and a nerve block sometime this month, and I don't want to schedule it until I'm positive I'm not pregnant. 

What exactly is PCOS? My mother has had cysts on her ovaries and so has my aunt, her twin sister. I'm pretty sure it's genetic, but does that have anything to do with PCOS? Maybe if I tell my gyno that she'll be more apt to give me an ultrasound. Who knows. I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## puppymom

I forgot about all of your missed birth control - I would bet that is what is happening, but you never know, you might get an ultrasound anyway.

Have you begun taking your pill again, or did you come off it completely? Many women take a long time to get their period when they first come off the pill, and take a bit of time for their bodies to adjust. In this case, you can't really say you're "late" because you were taking birth control, and have ended it. Thus, your cycles will not likely be the exact 28 days like they are when on the pill. 

PCOS = polycystic ovarian syndrome - it's a hormone imbalance which usually causes the body from releasing eggs, and instead they form small cysts on the ovaries.


----------



## HaileysMommy1

I began taking my pill again but missed the first 3 days because I wasn't sure if I wanted to take it with the chance of pregnancy, and my doctor told me it was okay so I went ahead and started the new pack 3 days in. I've not missed a day since and I have 5 days left until I start my sugar pills. If I missed my period due to missing so many pills, should it start back up again as normal this month? I'm due to start my next period in 7 days.

What are the symptoms of PCOS?

i had an appointment on Wednesday with my OBGYN, but I was a little frustrated when I left. She is the kind of doctor that has gotten so popular that she always seems rushed and like she has very little time for you. I told her what was going on, that I was 18 days late and no period and was very nauseas and cramping but had all negative tests. I told her that I read that a lot of women don't test positive until very late and I was surprised that it was so common and she basically just smiled and told me that it isn't. She gave me a prescript for a blood test and then walked out the door before I could even remember to tell her all of my symptoms and concerns. I still have yet to hear the results of the blood test. But I was glad that she had them do a quantitative blood test since that will tell exactly how much HCG is in my system instead of just saying positive or negative.

I've taken a HPT since then, yesterday morning, and it was negative. I'm now exactly 3 weeks late, though, and I need to know soon because of the nerve block and xrays!

I'm also having major symptoms lately:
-All my pants and leggings are too tight in the stomach and I can't handle the pressure from them or anything even slightly heavy on my stomach
-My stomach is big starting from much lower, unlike a regular belly roll, but like my stomach was when I was pregnant with my daughter. And it's bigger than it's ever been since I was pregnant before. 
-I'm nauseas every single day, especially today it was so bad it felt like an excruciating hangover
-I have stomach cramps and gurgling and what feels like bubbles in my stomach
-My nipples hurt to touch
-I've been having bad lower back pain
-Super tired lately
-Extremely moody. I cry and snap at people at the drop of a hat
-I feel nauseas from smells
-Serious headaches that almost feel like migraines
-Breaking out much, much worse than normal
-EXTREMELY clumsy this past month
-I had light spotting a few days before i was supposed to start my period. Could that be implantation bleeding?
-Constipated
-Hair shedding (not sure if this is a pregnancy symptom but it's shedding MUCH more than usual this past month)


----------



## puppymom

Good that you got some blood work done - hopefully you hear soon. That spotting you had was likely due to the missed pills last month. 

It's hard to say what your body will do when you get to your sugar pills, as some people's bodies react so differently when they are on and off the pills. But yes, generally, you would expect to get AF when you start taking them. I don't know that the 3 days at the beginning of the month would have an impact or not.


----------

